# Help Please, Labs, Labs, and more Labs



## janzv (May 13, 2013)

A little background here. At the end of April I had my blood drawn for a health fair, my TSH came back high and they said I should follow up with my doctor (I am one of those people that doesn't really look at ranges unless they are in bright red). Anyway, called a local Dr. here and he redid the blood work 2 weeks later, came back "normal ranges". Still felt like crap and decided to get a second opinion....another set of tests. She actually feels I need some replacement, but I would like any advice all of you can give as I am very new to this. I have included previous years results too....newest first:

June 2013:
TSH 3.25 (.50-5.0)
T4 Free: .88 (.80-1.50)

May 2013:
TSH 2.89 (.40-4.50)
T4 Free 1.2 (.8-1.8)
T3 Uptake 32 (22-35% uptake) whatever that means

April 2013:
TSH 4.82 (.49-4.67)
Tf Free 1.06 (.7-1.9)
T3 Uptake .93 (0.69-1.41)

April 2012
TSH 3.57 (.49-4.67)

Any advice you can give would be great! She hasn't told me what meds she is planning on putting me on; any suggestions?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> June 2013:
> TSH 3.25 (.50-5.0)
> T4 Free: .88 (.80-1.50)
> 
> ...


Your TSH is higher than it should be and your FT-4 is at bottom range.

Because of the range you've experienced something is up - has your doctor referred you to an endocrinologist?

Has anyone spoken to you about taking thyroid replacement?


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree, I think you also need a bit of replacement. If the second opinion doctor will let you, try a small dose-12.5mcg or 25mcg first, and go from there.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

janzv said:


> A little background here. At the end of April I had my blood drawn for a health fair, my TSH came back high and they said I should follow up with my doctor (I am one of those people that doesn't really look at ranges unless they are in bright red). Anyway, called a local Dr. here and he redid the blood work 2 weeks later, came back "normal ranges". Still felt like crap and decided to get a second opinion....another set of tests. She actually feels I need some replacement, but I would like any advice all of you can give as I am very new to this. I have included previous years results too....newest first:
> 
> June 2013:
> TSH 3.25 (.50-5.0)
> ...




You sure look hypo to me. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less.

And the T3 uptake seems to support that!

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm

I do like the second opinion better. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## janzv (May 13, 2013)

Thank you for your replay. She put me on a replacement of Levothyroxine 25mg to start and go back to check labs in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

janzv said:


> Thank you for your replay. She put me on a replacement of Levothyroxine 25mg to start and go back to check labs in 6-8 weeks.


Very excellent; you will be on track soon, I hope!!


----------

